# Show Off Your Talent - The Nail Art Thread!



## Kayla Shevonne (Sep 4, 2010)

Alright, so there's a thread for nail stamping and one for notd but I haven't seen one for nail art. I don't own any stamping supplies (yet) and I always feel a little out of place posting my nail art in the notd thread so I thought it would be a good idea to have a separate thread just for nail art.

So everyone show off your talents and post your nail art here in this thread.

I'll start!

*My nails yesterday:*











(This is not my design, it came from the blog "Daily Nail" but I had a whole Back to School theme going on so I wanted to try this one out and I really like it!)

I used:
China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
China Glaze - White on White (paper)
L.A. Colors Art Deco - Baby Pink (the side margin)
L.A. Colors Art Deco - Sky Blue (lines)
L.A. Colors Art Deco - Red (grades)
China Glaze - Liquid Leather (paper holes)
China Glaze Matte Magic Top Coat (all over to give the paper a flat finish)
Seche Vite Top Coat (I used this only on the letters to give those a little shine as if they had actually been written with a pen)

*And my nails today:*






I used:
China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
GOSH - Silk
L.A. Colors Art Deco - Red
L.A. Colors Art Deco - Dee-Lite
L.A. Colors Art Deco - Yellow
L.A. Colors Art Deco - Mint Green
L.A. Colors Art Deco - Sky Blue
L.A. Colors Art Deco - Dark Blue
L.A. Colors Art Deco - Vibrant
L.A. Colors Art Deco - White
Seche Vite Top Coat


I have also posted a number of my designs in the notd thread and you can also see some of my older designs on my blog (link in my signature).

Happy posting!


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice idea for a thread! 

Ok, there's "some" stamping in this one, but I wouldn't call this a konadicure on its own











The design idea came from the nailart tab on the new orly website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Base: Kinetics Darkside
Scribbles: Milani Foxy Lady, China Glaze Ink
Stamping: Konad Special Polish in Black Pearl and imageplate M57


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Sep 6, 2010)

^Very nice! The colours are very complimentary.

My very simple nail art of the day:






I used:
China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
China Glaze - Liquid Leather
L.A. Colors Art Deco - White
China Glaze - White On White
Seche Vite Top Coat


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 9, 2010)

I hate getting bubbles! And I didn't like the way it came out, but here's my latest watermarble











Colors used are Orly Gumdrop and Snowcone


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Sep 16, 2010)

^The pattern on all of your nails is great! Sometime when doing water marbling I only like the pattern on a few of the nails but I like all of the patterns on yours.

My nautical themed nails:






*I used:*
China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat 
OPI - Suzi Says Feng Shui (darker blue diagonal) 
China Glaze - Flyin' High (lighter blue diagonal)  
L.A. Colors Art Deco - White (stripes) 
OPI - I Get a Kick Out Of Gold! (anchor) 
Seche Vite Top Coat


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Sep 20, 2010)

Come on people, I know there's more talented nail art lovers out there!

I'll try to keep this thread alive by showing my Chomp (from the Mario games) design:






I was thinking about giving the design a little dimension by doing some shading on the grass and trees but I actually liked the two dimensional effect so I think I'll wait until a day or so before I plan to remove this and then play around with shading.

*I used:*
- China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
- Zoya - Robyn (sky)
- China Glaze - Entourage (grass)
- Orly - Green Apple (tree things)
- OPI - Suzi Skis in the Pyrenees (chain chomp body)
- China Glaze - White On White (clouds, chain chomp's eye and teeth)
- China Glaze - Solar Power (block)
- China Glaze - Ingrid (shading/outline of block)
- China Glaze - Platinum (chain)
- OPI - Red My Fortune Cookie (chain chomp's mouth)
- China Glaze - Liquid Leather (eyes of clouds and trees)
- Seche Vite Top Coat


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Sep 23, 2010)

My nails today are Pac-Man inspired:





(Left hand)





(Right hand)

*I used:*
- China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
- China Glaze - Liquid Leather (background, ghost's eyes)
- L.A. Colors Art Deco - Dark Blue (grid walls)
- China Glaze - White On White (pellets, ghost's eyes)
- OPI - The "It" Color (pac-man)
- Zoya - Robyn (blue ghost)
- Zoya - Jolene (pink ghost)
- Seche Vite Top Coat


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 24, 2010)

^^ You are very talented.  I love all the looks!  Your nails are beautiful...are they real?  I just took off my gel tips so mine look horrible at the moment!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayla Shevonne* 

 
_Come on people, I know there's more talented nail art lovers out there!

I'll try to keep this thread alive by showing my Chomp (from the Mario games) design:






I was thinking about giving the design a little dimension by doing some shading on the grass and trees but I actually liked the two dimensional effect so I think I'll wait until a day or so before I plan to remove this and then play around with shading.

*I used:*
- China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
- Zoya - Robyn (sky)
- China Glaze - Entourage (grass)
- Orly - Green Apple (tree things)
- OPI - Suzi Skis in the Pyrenees (chain chomp body)
- China Glaze - White On White (clouds, chain chomp's eye and teeth)
- China Glaze - Solar Power (block)
- China Glaze - Ingrid (shading/outline of block)
- China Glaze - Platinum (chain)
- OPI - Red My Fortune Cookie (chain chomp's mouth)
- China Glaze - Liquid Leather (eyes of clouds and trees)
- Seche Vite Top Coat_

 

I wish you could come over and do my nails, esp. for Halloween!!!


----------



## Nicala (Sep 24, 2010)

Pure Ice - Jaguar
NYX Girls N/P - Bronze Goddess & Dance Floor


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_^^ You are very talented.  I love all the looks!  Your nails are beautiful...are they real?  I just took off my gel tips so mine look horrible at the moment!_

 
Thank you very much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yes, my nails are 100% natural. I also used to get mine done professionally but after dealing with how horrible my nails were after taking them off, I just couldn't handle it anymore!


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Sep 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_I wish you could come over and do my nails, esp. for Halloween!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I have many ideas floating around my head for Halloween designs so I'm really excited to start trying them out once October starts.


----------



## Whitney6195 (Sep 25, 2010)

You are all so talented!! This thread inspired me, I've just went on a nail polish shopping spree, and bought like 12 new polishes in the last week LOL

Also, you said your nails are real. How do you keep them long and healthy? When mine start growing, they seem so thin! Any tips?


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you! And I hope to see you post here when you play with your new polishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tips for keeping nails long and healthy:
- Be conscious of your nails at all times (I know this may sound silly but I really do try to avoid anything that poses a risk to my nails such as opening soda cans or anything like that)
- If your nails are really thin (and mine are), use a strengthening base coat
- If you're not wearing polish, use several coats of a strengthener or your strengthening base coat
- When filing your nails, only file in 1 direction (filing both ways can cause splitting/peeling)
- When applying polish, even if the colour is opaque in 2 coats, apply a third one anyways since the more coats you have on, the more your nails are protected from breakage
- If you do happen to break a nail, try and salvage it by using a nail rescue kit (such as Orly Nail Rescue) or try silk wraps (which wrap around the break and allow you to polish over them while the break grows out)

Hope that helps!


----------



## Whitney6195 (Sep 26, 2010)

Awesome, Thank you!!
I hope to see you keep posting your very unique nail art!

BTW-I <3 your mario inspired one, I LOVE MARIO! lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayla Shevonne* 

 
_Thank you! And I hope to see you post here when you play with your new polishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tips for keeping nails long and healthy:
- Be conscious of your nails at all times (I know this may sound silly but I really do try to avoid anything that poses a risk to my nails such as opening soda cans or anything like that)
- If your nails are really thin (and mine are), use a strengthening base coat
- If you're not wearing polish, use several coats of a strengthener or your strengthening base coat
- When filing your nails, only file in 1 direction (filing both ways can cause splitting/peeling)
- When applying polish, even if the colour is opaque in 2 coats, apply a third one anyways since the more coats you have on, the more your nails are protected from breakage
- If you do happen to break a nail, try and salvage it by using a nail rescue kit (such as Orly Nail Rescue) or try silk wraps (which wrap around the break and allow you to polish over them while the break grows out)

Hope that helps!_


----------



## Daph_ (Sep 27, 2010)

You're so creative! I'm not that good with freehand nailart, so I mostly use stamps (fe Konad) or just dots and stripes. 

Here's my very first watermarble (did this before I did the one I posted before)
















And just because I liked my messy finger after marbling





I used Orly Lollipop and OPI Funky Dunkey for this one


----------



## equiworks (Sep 27, 2010)

My mother would have a fit if I showed her the PacMan nails!


----------



## equiworks (Sep 27, 2010)

I wish I had the attention span to do some of this.  Very, very nice ladies!


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Sep 27, 2010)

Daph_: Those colours look GORGEOUS together! Very nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Today's mani is inspired by a design that I have seen around many blogs/youtube channels and that I absolutely love. I also used one of my all time favourite polishes to create the design which is Strawberry Fields by China Glaze. It's such a beautiful raspberry pink colour that's packed with gold shimmer.











*I used:*
- China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
- China Glaze - Strawberry Fields
- L.A. Colors Art Deco - Black Sparkle
- China Glaze - White On White
- Seche Vite Top Coat


----------



## Daph_ (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks! Wow, that mani looks exactly like the one Michèle from lacquerized did a couple of months back! It looks awesome





Plaid nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used WIC By Herome Johannesburg, Antwerp and Soho Manhattan for this one


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Oct 2, 2010)

^Love the colours together!

And yeah, like I said in my post, the design isn't mine but I have seen it around quite a few blogs and I've also seen video tutorials on youtube. Maybe the author of lacquerized. was the first to do it and if so, credit definitely goes to her. I just didn't know who had started the trend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, here's my current mani, a very simple, classy and girly design:





(Left hand)





(Right hand)

*I used:*
China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
GOSH - Silk (base)
China Glaze - Rainbow (on top of base)
Zoya - Nova (pink glitter tip)
L.A. Colors Art Deco - Silver Glitter (line under pink glitter tip and on top of black design)
L.A. Colors Art Deco - Black Sparkle (black design)
Seche Vite Top Coat

Unfortunately, now matter how many pictures I took, my camera wouldn't pick up on the pink opalescent effect of China Glaze - Rainbow.


----------



## Daph_ (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha aww I wasn't pointing a finger or something, sorry if it appeared that way..  it just looked familiar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You did a lovely job on the design, I wouldn't be able to do it!

Nice mani again! Love Nova, it's an amazing glitter! You reminded me I should wear it more often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (dunno where to squeeze it in tho with all this polish I have)


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh no, I didn't take it that way, I just wanted to clarify that it wasn't my design! No worries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I know what you mean, I have so many beautiful polishes and some of them just don't get the used as much as they deserve!

Today's mani is inspired by one of the best shows (imo) on TV right now  - Dexter.











*I used:*
China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
China Glaze - White On White
Nicole by OPI - Deeply In Love
Seche Vite Top Coat

*The author of The Daily Nail (check it out if you haven't already, it's an awesome nail blog) did a Dexter themed mani not long ago so I'm giving her credit for the design because she did it first. I will admit that I have wanted to do a Dexter themed mani for a while now but since she was the first to do it (and she did it awesomely, I might add), she definitely deserves the credit.


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Oct 6, 2010)

October is Breast Cancer Awareness Month so today's design is based on that:






*I used:*
China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
OPI - La-Pazitively Hot (base colour)
Revlon - Belle (glitter top coat)
OPI - Mod About You (ribbons)
Seche Vite Top Coat


----------



## Daph_ (Oct 7, 2010)

I also did a Pink Ribbon mani, mine's really simple..





I used H&M Love At First Sight as a base and Konad stamping polish in Pink for the ribbon and the pink nail


----------



## Flaminbird (Oct 7, 2010)

I posted this in NOTD thread so I thought I would share here as well. My art is by far no where's near anyone else awesome talent in this thread so don't laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. This is the first time I've tried to do something other then Konad. I can draw really well on paper.....not on my nails especially the right hand. Not sure how all you gals do such a great job on both hands!

I got this idea from Goldiestarling's YT tutorial


----------



## bellaboomboom (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *equiworks* 

 
_My mother would have a fit if I showed her the PacMan nails!_

 
I LOVE those!  Just so damn cute.  Could not get away with it at work tho.


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Oct 7, 2010)

Daph_: Your ribbon is so much nicer than mine; very precise!

And I LOVE the Frankenstein nails, they're so cute!
I might have to try something like that when I start my Halloween designs!


----------



## Daph_ (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayla Shevonne* 

 
_Daph_: Your ribbon is so much nicer than mine; very precise!

And I LOVE the Frankenstein nails, they're so cute!
I might have to try something like that when I start my Halloween designs!_

 
Are you kidding me? Your ribbons are way prettier!

And the frankenstein nails are AWESOME! I might steal that idea from you (and then credit you afterwards, of course)



I did another marble recently: 






And because I like the way my fingers look afterwards, before cleanup:





Haha!
I used Orly Lemonade and Pixy Sticks as my marble colors


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Oct 13, 2010)

Your marbles always turn out SO nice! I remember the first (and last) time that I did a marble and I had to redo at least 4 of my nails to get them looking even a little bit presentable!
  	Great job!

  	I started my Halloween series today and my first design is Mummies!






  	The design is mine except for the inclusion of the silly looking eyes. I was originally going to do red eyes to make it more spooky looking but after seeing a mummy video, I much preferred the look of the more silly eyes.

*I used:*
  	China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
  	A franken of China Glaze - White On White and OPI - I Get A Kick Out Of Gold! (mummy wraps) 
  	L.A. Colors Art Deco - Black
  	China Glaze - White On White (white of eyes)
  	China Glaze - Liquid Leather (black of eyes) 
  	Seche Vite Top Coat


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Oct 16, 2010)

And here's my second design in my Halloween series!

  	 		My inspiration:






 	 		My design:











*I used (Spiderwebs):*
 	 		China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
 	 		Zoya - Julianne (base)
 	 		L.A. Colors Art Deco - Lavender (webs)
 	 		L.A. Colors Art Deco - Silver Glitter (on top of webs)
 	 		Seche Vite Top Coat

*I used (Spiders):*
 	 		China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
 	 		China Glaze - Liquid Leather
 	 		Nicole by OPI - Nicole...Spotted!

*I used (Jack Skellington):*
 	 		China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
 	 		Color Club - Almost Famous (base)
 	 		OPI - The "It" Color (detail on top of base)
 	 		L.A. Colors Art Deco - Black (eyes, mouth, nose, suit)
 	 		L.A. Colors Art Deco - White (face, neck, suit)
 	 		Seche Vite Top Coat


----------



## Daph_ (Oct 21, 2010)

That's awesome! I love how you did the little spiders. Might gonna copy that as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (damn, my to-do list is exploding)

  	Really easy dots: 






  	Pinkie: Snowcone with Pixy Stix dots
	Ring: Lollipop with Snowcone dots
	Middle: Gumdrop with Lollipop dots
	Index: Lemonade with Pixy Stix dots

  	I want to do more nailart but I simply don't have the time


----------



## dixie (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow, y'all are SO talented!  Thanks for sharing all your fabulous designs!!

  	I only recently have started a nail polish collection and change my polish a couple times a week. I'm doing good just to get the polish neatly on my nails!


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 24, 2010)

You girls are amazing. Seriously.


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Oct 24, 2010)

Love the polka dots! It's simple but the colours are great and the execution is perfect.

  	I decided to try the Frankenstein nails that were posted above as part of my Halloween series and this is what I came up with:






*I used:*
  	China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
  	OPI - Who The Shrek Are You? (face)
  	L.A. Colors Art Deco - Black (hair, nose, mouth, stitches)
  	China Glaze - White on White (white of eyes)
  	China Glaze - Liquid Leather (black of eyes)
  	Seche Vite Top Coat

  	And my most recent Halloween manicure:






 	 		The glitter was an afterthought and I wish I would have thought about it before I started the design of the faces because it took much longer to try and get around the face designs with the glitter then it would have had I just used the glitter on top of the black base. However, when I finished it just seemed like it was missing something so I added the glitter to make it look more like night time and that the jack-o-lanterns are shining through.

*I used:*
 	 		China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
 	 		China Glaze - Liquid Leather (base)
 	 		L.A. Colors Art Deco - White (base for face details)
 	 		Orly - Crush On You (lighter orange)
 	 		OPI - Brights Power (darker orange highlight)
 	 		Color Club - Si Vous Please! (glitter top coat over black base)
 	 		Seche Vite Top Coat


----------



## jjjenko (Oct 25, 2010)

i love looking at your nail art! so cute! keep on posting them =]


----------



## Modmom (Oct 26, 2010)

This is my first attempt ever at nail art.  This thread was very inspiring and I had to give it a go!   Next time I'll clean up the edges BEFORE I take pictures.  LOL


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 26, 2010)

All of these are sooo awesome... But I LOVELOVELOVE your Frankenstein one, Kayla Shevonne!


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
  	Also, those ghosts are really cute. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Here is the final design in my Halloween Nail Art Series - Cat Eyes. This one is pretty simple because I was short on time but that means it's also pretty easy to replicate if anyone wants to give it a try.






*I used:*
	China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
	China Glaze - Liquid Leather (base)
	L.A. Colors Art Deco - White (base for eyes)
	OPI - Who The Shrek Are You? (green of eyes)
	Nicole by OPI - Yellow, It's Me Matte (yellow of eyes)
	L.A. Colors Art Deco - Black (pupil)
	China Glaze - White On White (reflection points)
	Seche Vite Top Coat


----------



## Flaminbird (Oct 29, 2010)

Darn!! All these are great that you gals recently did. I totally forgot to check this thread and now I only have a few days before Halloween to do one of these. Arrrgghhh!! I was on vacation last week and had left over Ick-A-Body on and then left my nails bare after this past weekend. Oh well I guess I can do some of these next year. Kayla you've done such a great job! Thanks for sharing your creativity!

  	I have a two questions though....is that base coat what helps some of the peeling of the n/p? That Ickabody I used chipped and peeled the the very next day. Also where can I get the Seche Vite top coat without ordering online?


----------



## Daph_ (Oct 29, 2010)

Seriously, these are awesome! I love love love your interpretation of the pumpkins! 



Kayla Shevonne said:


> Love the polka dots! It's simple but the colours are great and the execution is perfect.
> 
> I decided to try the Frankenstein nails that were posted above as part of my Halloween series and this is what I came up with:
> 
> ...


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 29, 2010)

This thread inspired me to try some nail art of my own. Please don't laugh. They're supposed to be spiderwebs.


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Flaminbird and Daph_!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Flaminbird: Yes, the China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat definitely helps to keep polish on longer and prevent chipping. I do 2 nail designs every week and I NEVER (knock on wood!) have chipping in between designs so I think I can give at least some of the credit to the CG Base Coat. Here's the link to the review of this base coat on makeupalley where others go much more in depth than I did about the benefits of this base.
  	And I always get my Seche Vite at Sally Beauty Supply.


----------



## Flaminbird (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Kayla! I'm going to Sally's this morning to look for both of those items. Also I have to say again you have some incredible talent!! I dont know how you do so great at those designs! The other day I tried to do just basic webs much like yours and the brush was making them too wide and the n/p wasnt opaque enough so it needed another coat which ended up in a uneven ugly thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The spider looked like a 3 yr old painted it on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was using a nail art brush and a felt tip nail art pen I got at Sally's. I need to do something for the Halloween parties we're going to tonight but afraid to attempt anything you've done because it will look like a mess again and I"ll be so frustrated. You should do some tutorials on your nail designs!! It would help greatly for us ameauters


----------



## dixie (Oct 30, 2010)

So stinkin' cute, everyone!!!  Love them ALL!!


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Oct 31, 2010)

Flaminbird said:


> Thanks Kayla! I'm going to Sally's this morning to look for both of those items. Also I have to say again you have some incredible talent!! I dont know how you do so great at those designs! The other day I tried to do just basic webs much like yours and the brush was making them too wide and the n/p wasnt opaque enough so it needed another coat which ended up in a uneven ugly thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thank you very much!

  	A quick tip about nail art: if you're adding a design on top of another polish colour, always do it in white first and then go over with the colour you want; it'll really stand out this way and your opacity problem will be fixed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I actually have started filming my designs (since my jack-o-lanterns), I'm just now trying to perfect the editing, lighting, etc and once I figure all that out, I will start putting up tutorials and I'll let you guys know!

  	Also, here's my current design that I did for my boyfriend:







*I used:*
  	China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
  	OPI - Red My Fortune Cookie (all the red in the design)
  	OPI - Dating A Royal (all the blue)
  	China Glaze - White On White (all the white)
  	Seche Vite Top Coat


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2010)

I haven't got any talent here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	But I love this look by Julia:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkgbp1mOe5Y&feature=channel


----------



## Avozilla (Nov 5, 2010)

I love doing 3D nail art, personally. These seem to be the only pictures I have.:/


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's some recent nail art along with my current design for Remembrance Day.






*I used:*
	China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
	China Glaze - Lemon Fizz
	China Glaze - Four Leaf Clover
	L.A. Colors Art Deco - Black
	Seche Vite Top Coat





  	(Inspired by the FCKH8 video on youtube, if you haven't already seen it, do so now! And pass it along!)

*I used:*
	China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
	China Glaze - Sugar High
	China Glaze - White On White
	Seche Vite Top Coat






*I used:*
	China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
	China Glaze - Liquid Leather (base)
	L.A. Colors Art Deco - White (base colour for poppies)
	China Glaze - Salsa (over the white base of poppies)
	Orly - Star Spangled (glitter highlight on poppies)
	Flower shaped rhinestones from eBay (center of poppies)
	Seche Vite Top Coat


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 3, 2010)

Kayla, your nails are fucking incredibleeeee. No joke!
  	How on earth do you do your other hand? Are you ambidextrious?


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks so much!
  	I'm not ambidextrous but with practice I'm getting better and better at painting my right hand, so much so that it's almost to the point now where you can't see any differences between the two! I think the trick is to just practice and put up with the wonky looking hand for a while until you can get used to using your non-dominant hand.

  	I haven't posted here in a while but here's my most recent designs:

  	Harry Potter inspired:





*I used:*
  	China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
  	OPI - The "It" Color (yellow of scarf)
  	China Glaze - Bing Cherry (burgundy of scarf)
  	Nicole by OPI - Positive Energy Matte (base colour on thumb)
  	China Glaze - White on White (base colour for letters)
  	China Glaze - Liquid Leather (letters)
  	 		Revlon - Belle (glitter top coat on thumb)
 	 		Seche Vite Top Coat



  	Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles:





*I used:*
  	 		China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
 	 		OPI - Green-wich Village (faces, turtle skin on thumb)
 	 		OPI - Funky Dunkey (Donatello's mask)
 	 		OPI - Flit a Bit (Michaelangelo's mask)
 	 		OPI - Ogre-the-Top Blue (Leonardo's mask)
 	 		OPI - Red My Fortune Cookie (Raphael's mask)
 	 		L.A. Colors Art Deco - Black (turtle skin pattern on thumb, outline of masks, eyes, smiles)
 	 		China Glaze - White on White (white of eyes)
 	 		Seche Vite Top Coat


 	 		Retro Polka Dots inspired by this photo:








 	 		(Left hand)




 	 		(Right hand)

*I used:*
 	 		 			China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
 		 			OPI - Alpine Snow (base coat)
 		 			China Glaze - Recycle (dark stripes) mixed with OPI - Alpine Snow (lighter stripes)
 		 			OPI - Black Onyx (black dots)
 		 			OPI - Elephantastic Pink (pink dots)
 		 			Seche Vite Top Coat


 		 			And here's the first design in my Christmas series:





*I used:*
 		 			 				China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
 			 				China Glaze - Dorothy Who? (base colour)
 			 				OPI - Alpine Snow (snowflakes, snow)
 			 				Color Club - Sex Symbol (glitter highlight)
 			 				Seche Vite Top Coat


----------



## Daph_ (Dec 4, 2010)

That's incredible! *bows* 

  	Jeesh, I'm speachless after seeing your artwork (I think it's fair to call it that)


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 4, 2010)

Kayla Shevonne said:


> (Left hand)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Come over to my house RIGHT NOW, and do this to my nails!!!!!!!

  	*faints*

  	Conservative job be damned!!!!!  lol.


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, thanks guys! My ego is exploding. 
  	Btw, the retro polka dots design is very easy to do! All you really need is a dotting tool (and patience).

  	Here's the next design in my Christmas series: Santa's belly!





*I used:*

  	China Glaze Strong Adhesion Base Coat
  	China Glaze - Ruby Deer (Santa's suit)
  	OPI - Alpine Snow (white fur on Santa's suit)
  	L.A. Colors Art Deco - Black (belt)
  	Color Club - Sultry (belt buckle)
  	Black rhinestones from eBay (suit buttons)
  	Seche Vite Top Coat


----------



## Daph_ (Dec 5, 2010)

Hahaha that's awesome! Love that  

  	Here's a recent marble that was inspired by Flounder the Fish from The Little Mermaid:





  	I used Orly Lemonade and Snowcone (over one coat of Snowcone)


----------



## katred (Dec 20, 2010)

Kayla Shevonne, your nail art is absolutely incredible. I can barely get my regular polish to go on straight. I'm absolutely in love with you're Remembrance Day design- it's stunning!!!


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Jan 17, 2011)

Aaah, why haven't I checked this thread in forever!?!

  	Thanks katred!
  	And Daph_, that marble is fantastic! I can't water marble for the life of me!

  	I've got some posting to catch up to so this is going to be a picture heavy post of all of my recent nail art. I'll start with the rest of my Christmas manis and then work my way into what I'm sporting now.


  	Wrapped Presents (inspired by a tutorial by MissChievous on yt): 





  	Candy Canes with Holly:





  	Christmas Wreaths:





  	Christmas Lights:





  	Poinsettias:





  	Holographic Zebra Print:





  	New Years:





  	Argyle Pattern:





  	Cookie Monster:





  	And finally, my current mani inspired by the press release photos for the new MAC Wonder Woman Collection:









  	Hope you enjoy!


----------



## KatieTe (Dec 15, 2011)

I love your designs, Kayla. They're clean and awesome.

  	Here is my simple Halloween 2011 nail art:
  	Black Cat on the Red Roof.


----------



## Magan (Dec 25, 2011)

Here are my rainbow nails probably my favorite design yet. Although this design was very time consuming and I used 20 different polishes it was well worth it. Possible the hardest part of the design was finding all the perfect colors.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, nice job everyone! There is TONS of great nail art inspiration in this thread.

  	Kayla - where did you go!?! Your ideas are so amazingly creative!!

  	I'd like to try to bring this thread back. I just recently got into nail art. Here's something I did last weekend. I'd been watching a bunch of tutorials on Youtube and just had to try this one. And it's SO easy!!

  	I used OPI Lust in the Dusk as the base colour, and then some random top coat from some nail set I have 





  	Hooray for newspaper nails!





  	And here's a shot of my nails in the mirror - it'd be really neat if I could figure out a way to have the writing the right way on the nails... ideas anyone?


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow! These are amazing! I'd like to post some of mine on here, but you ladies put me to shame.


----------



## fashiondivacroc (Feb 16, 2012)

Okay, I am little late for everyone to use this for Valentines Day, but it is still cute and you can use just any time LOVE is in the air!  I call this one "Lots of Love".  This design isn't too hard, but a little more advanced.  Don't be afraid to give it a try ;o)


​  	Full tutorial on my blog:
  	http://fashiondivacrochet.blogspot.com/
​


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 17, 2012)

omg all these look absolutely amazing! I'm so jealous I just wish I could paint my nails as neatly as you guys


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow these are amazing! And now I have an urge to go and try something out on mine haha (it won't look anywhere near as good)


----------



## NailAsylum (Mar 8, 2012)

Now my Nail Art blog is officially open, everyone is welcome to visit! Bare in mind that its still missing a lot of my work, so I will be uploading it in the nearest future...actually am now...as this is being posted.

  	If you are even remotely interested in nail Art I welcome you with open arms to visit, comment and you know...spread the joy.

  	GO TO:
http://nailasylum.blogspot.com


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 13, 2012)

Everyone's nails are SO AMAZING!!
  	This thread has inspired me so much~


----------



## CaityyM (Oct 28, 2012)

Okay so I was wonder what you use to put the details on with? I mean the polish brushes suck for details and I haven't found anything that really works, I tend to just use a black sharpie and put a clear coat on top but if you have any pointers I would be happy to hear as my sharpie sometimes smudges when I put the clear coat on.

  	These are my current halloween nails and yes I haven't cleaned the edges lol but all the black is sharpie cause I don't have a good tool to use to do details like that.... any help with that?






  	Let me know if anyone has any pointers.
  	Much appreciated and I adore all you guys nails on this!

  	<3 Caity


----------



## MarinaPetrick (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey my name is Marina!  And I hope u like my nails! I used kiss nail art paint in black pink blue purple and silver glitter fine line.  Xtreme wear white for the tip by sally Hansen, and complete care for the base and top coat.


----------



## AngieM (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm not a nail artist. Actually just picked up a bottle of opi shatter the other week & decided "heck let's see if you can learn to do your nails!". So please forgive me if my nails are rough around the edges ladies . This is my first attempt at newspaper nails. Revlon base coat OPI - Don't Talk Bach To Me Revlon quick dry top coat  I wanted something bright & different for the Sydney Neon Run tomorrow night


----------



## AbyFine (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Hamza082 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi…. Little sister don’t worry about a sorrow history think today. Little sister today we are think lovely mysterious nail art and you find out also tale me where is mysterious nail?





Some more mysterious nail?


----------



## oliviablond (Dec 27, 2015)

My nails at the moment!


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Jan 16, 2016)

Wow, you're all so talented! I want to re-do my nails now


----------



## amy04 (Jan 30, 2016)

AbyFine said:


>




LOVE this!!


----------



## Dadale (Mar 2, 2016)

This is my first attempt ever at nail art.


----------

